# Trovoadas persistentes no Mediterrâneo ocidental



## Relâmpago (30 Nov 2014 às 21:43)

Boa noite

Já há um tempo a esta parte que sigo o trajecto das depressões que passam or Portugal a caminho do Mediterrâneo, em especial no outono e no inverno.

As perturbações que passam por Portugal, dão, em geral, muita chuva e vento nalgumas regiões, mas, muitas vezes apresentam uma actividade eléctrica esparsa e escassa. Quando passam a Península Ibérica, dá-se uma reactivação da convecção e aparecem as trovoadas densas e persistentes, atingindo o Levante espanhol, o sul de França e a Itália, onde muitas vezes provoca estragos assinaláveis.

Embora não esteja documentado relativamente a tal fenómeno, acho que seria interessante desenvolvê-lo. As massas de ar quentes vindas directamente do continente africano devem ter um papel fundamental neste desenvolvimento tempestuoso. Em Portugal, os sectores quentes de um sistema frontal são constituídos de ar tropical marítimo, mais fresco que o ar tropical continental que atinge as regiões do Mediterrâneo.

Curiosamente, neste momento, o Mediterrâneo ocidental, nomeadamente o sul de França, ilhas e o golfo de Génova estão a ser atingidos por importantes e persistentes trovoadas. A fotografia de satélite mostra a formação de extensas células. Estão a sofrer os efeitos agravados da depressão e sistemas frontais que passaram por Portugal.

Também neste momento, Roma regista 22º C e está sob uma massa de ar vida directamente do continente africano, 'humidificada' pelo trajecto sobre o mar e as Baleares, depois de passada a perturbação e com uma circulação já não vinda de África, junto ao centro da depressão, registam à volta de 13 a 15º C


----------

